# I did a bad thing...



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ran out of beans.

Just took a trip to Waitrose in the hope they may sell *better* supermarket coffee.

Just opened the pack and it's not looking good to me.

Sad times.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Not a good example for a moderator to be running out of beans









Then going 'supermarket'


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

GCGlasgow said:


> Not a good example for a moderator to be running out of beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've let you down.

I've let the forum down.

But most of all I've let myself down.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can you not pop to your local coffee shop and buy some? Happened to me a while back and managed to get some Red Brick which was just out of its resting period. Was lucky.. last bag and was being replaced with fresh stock that day!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

jonc said:


> I've let you down.
> 
> I've let the forum down.
> 
> But most of all I've let myself down.


At least you went to Waitrose and not (gasps) one of those 'other' supermarkets


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

No decent coffee near here I'm afraid.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

So what's going to make the better espresso?

Very, very, very well rested (stale) super dark roasted supermarket coffee.

Or totally unrested Rave beans?

...actually I think I know the answer.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How about a nice cup of tea?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that a Hob-Nob?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Get some Modern Standard beans from Sainsburys? (see beans suforum)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Is that a Hob-Nob?


a Chocolate hob nob! Rhys went all out.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Did Waitrose not have any Union in stock?

Not perfect, but better than most


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Get some Modern Standard beans from Sainsburys? (see beans suforum)


Argh they closed at 10pm. Dang.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Did Waitrose not have any Union in stock?
> 
> Not perfect, but better than most


No, it's a Little Waitrose. Very lame selection.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Grind the rave beans and let them stand for a little bit once ground, I think it was suggested 5 - 10 minutes...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

learned my lesson so many times. Rather go without than s'market beans.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a fan of the 10 second espresso?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

glevum said:


> learned my lesson so many times. Rather go without than s'market beans.


I tell you what's going to happen tomorrow:

I'm going to waste 20/30 minutes dialling these in.

Then I'll make an 'ok' shot.

I'll then realise it tastes disgusting and throw it away.

Then I'll drink some tea.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Rhys said:


> How about a nice cup of tea?


A nice cup o tea should be with a nice slice o cake! ( gotta join the Worzel Gummidge Appreciation society)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Remember watching Worzel Gummidge whilst only a wee lad!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

What about Rave from Amazon? It will certainly be rested and if you have Prime it will be free shipping and with you next day.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=rave+coffee

Or tea.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you got a Harris & Hoole in your local Tescos? They are my "go to" emergency supplier. Soooo much better than the normal supermarket shiiiiiiiite

http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk/shops


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> Ran out of beans.
> 
> Just took a trip to Waitrose in the hope they may sell *better* supermarket coffee.
> 
> ...


Ur dead to me now Jon


----------



## Luc_ cI_I (Jan 25, 2016)

That's why you have to have an emergency pack hidden somewhere. Just like with weed, chocolate, cigarettes.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@jonc we're waiting for a full comprehensive review of the beans!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

GCGlasgow said:


> @jonc we're waiting for a full comprehensive review of the beans!













DavecUK said:


> Ur dead to me now Jon


I felt it after the first shot.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Have you got a Harris & Hoole in your local Tescos? They are my "go to" emergency supplier. Soooo much better than the normal supermarket shiiiiiiiite
> 
> http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk/shops


Nearest is an hour round trip!


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I think you should be made to walk it. Trousers around ankles. Like when you get 7 balled at pool.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't forget to send some beans to @Mrboots2u for cupping







lol


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jonc said:



> Nearest is an hour round trip!


Needs must


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rhys said:


> Don't forget to send some beans to @Mrboots2u for cupping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a spare bag. Free to collector.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Do the bin men charge for collecting? ?

I made the same mistake once - ran out of coffee and the only place open was M&S. I'll go without next time if it's supermarket beans or nothing. Although I wasn't aware H+H would sell you beans - I thought it was only drinks. Cheers to @Daren for the tip. Mind you they shut earlier than the Tesco they're in.


----------

